# Fiberglass repair



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Does anyone have a good fiberglass guy they recommend for fixing damage to the front of my hewes bayfisher (just under the rub rail) in or around palm beach/broward county? The damage was on the boat when i purchased it and am now trying to get quotes to repair it. It’s about a 2-3inch long gash just under the rub rail presumably from the boat hitting a dock.

thanks for any information. The boat is located in pompano beach.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope you got a really good deal


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Plenty of places over there. If you go to the industrial area behind BPS there are many over there.

It is an easy fix so don't fret too much. Find a shop and get on the wait list.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Used to be a guy that went by Scott fiberglass. He does the work from his house. His main business is traveling to Location to work in bigger boats. You should be able to Google his website if he is still doing it


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

I will just say fiberglass work is a lot easier than it sounds like. You could patch it yourself, knowing it was done right. I think you could do it yourself in an afternoon. Then you could take it to a shop and have the paint matched. 

I've done several fiberglass repairs now and the hardest part is the sanding and faring after the fix to make it look perfect. Totally understand the mentality of wanting to just pay to get it done though. I just wouldn't shy away from it if I were you because it sounds scary/difficult. 

Keep Chargin'


----------



## Albieaddict (Feb 3, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Used to be a guy that went by Scott fiberglass. He does the work from his house. His main business is traveling to Location to work in bigger boats. You should be able to Google his website if he is still doing it


X2 this recommendation. He is the man and will do it right - really right.


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies.


----------

